# General i-Carver 40-915 CNC



## Glen L (Nov 24, 2010)

Does anyone here own one of these? if so how would you rate it good or bad, pro's and cons.

Thanks
Glen


----------



## sawgirl (Jul 26, 2011)

Glen L said:


> Does anyone here own one of these? if so how would you rate it good or bad, pro's and cons.
> 
> Thanks
> Glen


Hi, I'm interested in getting one of these. Did you get any responses?
s


----------

